
What Percentage of Your Country Smokes Marijuana? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/what-percentage-of-your-country-smokes-marijuana/
======
rorykoehler
Whoever wrote this needs to fact check better. Singapore figures are way out.
Death penalty is for 500g weed not 15g. 30g is the threshold for being
considered a dealer. For hash the figures are 100g for death penalty and 15g
as dealer quantity threshold.

